# [SOLVED] Dell RD1000 Issues



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello everyone. I purchased a Dell Poweredge R320 and a Dell RD1000 USB3 removable disk cartridge system. I am using the 320 GB cartridges. The product came packaged with Symantec Backup Exec 2012. The issue I am having seems to be a compatibility issue between the RD1000 ad backup exec. I have set up the media vaults, media sets, configured the drive as a disk cartridge system (this is the order symantec recommends). The problem comes in to play with the media. No matter what I do - the media defaults to infinite overwrite / append protection, it will NOT let me associate the media with any media sets or vaults, and I can not change the properties manually. I have googled till I am blue in the face but I can NOT find anything helpful. I am in high hopes someone here has faced this monster and beaten it. Thank you in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Dell RD1000 Issues*

Oops never mind. This link explains it all.
http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index?page=content&id=TECH191513


----------

